# AR-15 Scope options



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Bought a Stag Arms AR-15 with removable carrying handle. I wear glasses and have trouble focusing with open sights. Thought the peeps on the AR might be easier to use, but I was wrong. I wanted to keep the look of the M-16 like the one I carried in the Army back in the 70's but I'll need to take off the carry handle and mount a scope or other type of sight in order to get the accuracy I want. Need to be able to quickly aquire a target out to 200yards max. Will be hunting coyotes and varmits and need to pull up and shoot quickly while walking. I am wide open for suggestions in the 0 to 4 power range. Price budget must be $400.00 or less. Am near blind up close, but can still see pretty well at long distances. What say you on this matter gentleman?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I would recommend a LaRue mount, not cheap but worth the $$;

http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=30

Probably this scope in your price range:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=338333

Really depends if you want to remove your scope or not. LaRue guarantees return to zero after removal. I'm running their mounts on 2 of my AR's, my 3rd is a fixed handle upper.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> . I wanted to keep the look of the M-16 like the one I carried in the Army back in the 70's but I'll need to take off the carry handle and mount a scope or other type of sight in order to get the accuracy I want. ?


Get a scope just like was used on the M16 back in the day.
This is the real deal and no its not for sale 
Reproductions should be avaialble


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I ran a handle mounted scope on my AR-10, not a fan of the cheek weld that high; I removed it. That's why I recommended the LaRue mount. You can remove the scope and put your carry handle back on if you wanted to with no adverse affects when you switched back.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sharp Charge said:


> I ran a handle mounted scope on my AR-10, not a fan of the cheek weld that high; I removed it. That's why I recommended the LaRue mount. You can remove the scope and put your carry handle back on if you wanted to with no adverse affects when you switched back.


i too had an ar-10 (armilite) it had a removable handle and was drab green. i had a scope mounted on the handle (dont remember what kind, but it was military issue and i got it at gun show) i couldnt hit sheeet with it. to look thur the scope i had to raise my head off the stock. once i removed the handle and put the rings on the flat top, i was good to go. i wish i never sold that gun


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Sharp Charge said:


> I ran a handle mounted scope on my AR-10, not a fan of the cheek weld that high; I removed it. That's why I recommended the LaRue mount. You can remove the scope and put your carry handle back on if you wanted to with no adverse affects when you switched back.


 Thanks for clearing that up. I was afraid that the high mount would be a problem. Gun dealer said it could handle high rise standard rifle mounts but those Larues look pretty nice.
Can they clear the front sight?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Your front sight is going to be a small blur in the bottom of the objective, shouldn't be a real issue. I don't have that particular mount yet, I'll take a couple pics a little later of the 2 I do have. 

One is on a 4x ACOG, the other is on an Aimpoint Comp M4 (non magnified red dot)


----------

